# I'm Going To Be An Aunt Again!! :)



## pirate_girl

My niece Becca and her hubby are expecting Eliza Taylor to arrive into the world sometime in late September.
I first heard the news this morning and am thrilled to pieces.

I am so happy for them and cannot wait to get my hands on the little bundle of love, once she makes her entrance.
My sister and Bec asked me if I wanted to be there too for the birth.
Are you kidding me? lol
Wouldn't miss it for the world!

Here's Eliza now..



Jules and Becca..


----------



## Doc

Congrats PG.   
I'm going to be a grandpa for the third time this coming Thursday (c-section scheduled).


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Congrats PG.
> I'm going to be a grandpa for the third time this coming Thursday (c-section scheduled).


Thank you Grampy Doc.
I hope you'll share pictures, and I will too (well, the ones they allow me to share) 
Can't wait to give her kisses and hugs.
In a way, this is going to bring my family back together again I hope.
Seems like the birth of a babe always brings new beginnings.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Congrats PG you are going to be something most of us here cannot be.


----------



## ki0ho

good on ya PG......may all ya wish for ..comes to be....


----------



## loboloco

Wow, a great aunt.  After six grandkids, I have reached the point of call me if there's a problem, otherwise I'm going back to sleep.  Oh. and let me know when the ankle biter starts walking so I can hide the tobacco.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

No grand kids but I do have a half dozen or so great-great nephews and nieces along with the twenty or so great nephews and nieces.  Do not know why that make such a fuss over something that just eats and sleeps and has excrement coming out of both ends half the time.


----------



## Trakternut

REDDOGTWO said:


> No grand kids but I do have a half dozen or so great-great nephews and nieces along with the twenty or so great nephews and nieces.  Do not know why that make such a fuss over something that just eats and sleeps and has excrement coming out of both ends half the time.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

very cool, wecome back,hope to hear more soon


----------



## fogtender

Well congrats!  Hope the kid is healthy and happy!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Congrats!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks guys.


----------



## pirate_girl

The little bambino is going to arrive sooner than expected me thinks.
A pic of Becca and her hub, and the angel within. 
They had some pics professionally done.
I think this one is gorgeous.


----------



## Cowboy

pirate_girl said:


> The little bambino is going to arrive sooner than expected me thinks.
> A pic of Becca and her hub, and the angel within.
> They had some pics professionally done.
> I think this one is gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 55776


 Congrats PG , I agree thats a vary nice picture .


----------



## norscaner

Congrats  PG 

Nothing like a baby to bring family together 

 Enjoy


----------



## pirate_girl

She's here!
7 lbs 13 oz... 21" long
What a doll!
Mommy and the little darling are doing great!


----------



## fogtender

Cool!  Congratulations!  Hope they are all healthy!


----------



## pirate_girl

They are Mark, and thank you


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

VERY COOL,CONGRATS


----------



## JTyler

Congradulations!  I know how you must feel, as I am about to be an uncle myself.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------

